# IGBT experience ?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

etlaare said:


> Is there somebody that would know where to find some drawings on how to connect a IGBT ?


Hi etla,

Try reading this http://www.pwrx.com/pwrx/app/UsingIGBTModules.pdf 

Section 4.6 deals with gate drive requirements. I don't know what you're trying to build, but you should be able to find application notes on line for inverters and choppers. Maybe on that PowerEx site. Or other device manufacturers' sites.

Regards,

major


----------



## etlaare (Aug 25, 2009)

thank you Major, that already answers at least one of my questions as it seems I indeed still need a gate driver.

I just want to use the IGBT to amplify the pwm signal from a microcontroller to use the setup as a straight forward DC motor controller.

It's getting a little late here but I will look more thoroughly tomorrow.


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

You might consider using a smart IGBT module instead. Look up the powerex IPMs, they have the signal conditioning built in. I think they may only come in a 6 pack though. 



etlaare said:


> thank you Major, that already answers at least one of my questions as it seems I indeed still need a gate driver.
> 
> I just want to use the IGBT to amplify the pwm signal from a microcontroller to use the setup as a straight forward DC motor controller.
> 
> It's getting a little late here but I will look more thoroughly tomorrow.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

etischer said:


> You might consider using a smart IGBT module instead. Look up the powerex IPMs, they have the signal conditioning built in. I think they may only come in a 6 pack though.


Nah, you can get them as single half-bridges, too. Got a couple right here.

Pricey little suckers, though.


----------



## etlaare (Aug 25, 2009)

Tesseract said:


> Pricey little suckers, though.


so I found out 

But I'll keep my eyes opened on e-bay, I found a used cheap 1500V 500A IGBT, I will be experimenting with that one for a while (I know the saturation will be higher there.. but nice for testing purposes (there is a song called "smoke in Amsterdam", might be me singing that one soon..)


----------



## Zuglet (Oct 17, 2009)

etlaare said:


> Is there somebody that would know where to find some drawings on how to connect a IGBT ?


I had looked into this a few years ago, take a look at the app notes for this chip...

http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/9525/td350.pdf

These chips cost about $3 -- but you might need to provide a +V / -V power supply. The negative voltage is needed to turn the IGBT off once it's turned on, assuming your high current supply is DC.


----------



## etlaare (Aug 25, 2009)

thank you Zuglet. And yes, DC. Building a driver is not my problem though, just to figure out the capacitors and the power diodes probably will be


----------

